# Weight's down



## Ralph-YK (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi folks.
I had my weight taken last night.  It was 99.8Kb, 15' 10".  Early last year it was 124 Kg, 19' 7".
I started Shape Your Weight September time last year.


----------



## samalamaloo (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi Ralph, Congratulations on your weight loss, keep it up!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2015)

Excellent achievement Ralph, well done!


----------



## khskel (Sep 24, 2015)

Great stuff


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 25, 2015)

Well done Ralph


----------



## Bloden (Sep 25, 2015)

That's brilliant Ralph...well done!


----------



## Iphigenia (Sep 27, 2015)

Well done!!


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 27, 2015)

Great work Ralph yk


----------



## Amigo (Oct 25, 2015)

Tremendous achievement...very well done!


----------



## Mark T (Oct 26, 2015)

Well done Ralph


----------

